# Do guys cry?



## TheVoid (Nov 2, 2008)

Well ?


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Yes.


----------



## wraith (Feb 22, 2010)

Yes we do.


----------



## mazer (Feb 12, 2010)

Yes, guys cry. Next question.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Some things can make me cry very easily. I've never felt ashamed of it, I think it's healthy to let out your emotions no matter what sex you are.

A lot of the time though, I can't cry even if I feel like it. I don't consciously hold it back, the tears just won't come out.


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

Yes, but we're not supposed to so don't tell anyone .


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

I'm not sure how often is often, but yes, I cry.


----------



## dullard (Aug 4, 2008)

I never used to be able to. It just didn't happen whether I wanted to or not but in this last while I have cried quite often. Really, I am not ashamed in the least and it feels like a completely natural way to deal with these emotions.


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

Yes. We do. I don't cry that often, but I cry. It's not a secret either.


----------



## NotRealName (Feb 28, 2010)

Last time I cried was when my uncle died. It was about 2 years ago. Its feels good to cry though, just let it all out!


----------



## tlgibson97 (Sep 24, 2009)

I haven't cried in a long time. It takes a very heavy emotion to cause it. Either a death of someone close to me, or a sad movie that touches me personally.

I used to cry when my wife cried but she does it so much I have become desensitized to it. Plus, she usually cries about stupid stuff. She cries because it makes her feel better.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Yes, a lot.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Rarely (unless watching soppy movies, yes I am a big wuss). Maybe a couple of times a year related to real life events (passing of family/animals etc).


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

My inner dialogue tells me I'm an emotional train wreck who is scared of everything, yet I haven't shed a tear in a couple years.

(I'm not sure if a couple years is considered a long time for crying or not :|)


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

Yep.

Stress from everyday life just builds up inside. I'll be sitting in my room listening to a really deep emotional song and just become totally consumed by it.
Never ever ever in front of anyone though.

Crying is good. It takes the hurt out of you. lol


----------



## STKinTHEmud (Jun 21, 2009)

I get the sense that many women don't want unhappy man, and many men tell other men to sack up when they're down. So, I try not to show any emotion besides happiness.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

No way. No chance. never.

Although i cried when liverpool won the European Cup a few years back, and i cried when i saw my grand-dad in a coffin, and I cried when I ruined my first important relationship, and I cry every time I think about the 15th of April 1989.

Who doesnt cry? Its a bit of a thing for a fella to admit, but I dont really care, Yes I've cried at times.


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

Up untill the past couple months it had been many years for me. Bottling your emotions up is not healthy though, and the extreme stress of SA plus getting dumped after five years has brought out a tear or two. But they were straight faced, manly tears :lol :cry


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Well, TheVoid, what's _your_ answer?!


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

I must admit, I tear up pretty easily at movies or emotional stories, tragedies, etc.

But only when I'm alone for some reason.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I think the last time I cried I was 16. It wasn't a death or the loss of anyone, but a realization about myself. I have problems displaying emotion in general though. It's not that I'm bottling them up, it's just they seem forced because they often don't come naturally to me for whatever reason.


----------



## sacred (May 25, 2009)

artistic effeminate sensitive men cry alot.


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

sacred said:


> artistic effeminate sensitive men cry alot.


Thanks for pointing that out.

Along with your response to "do you like kissing?":



sacred said:


> only when its going to lead to second or third base. if not go rub noses with your cat and come back when you are ready to get serious.


Wait, I think I just figured it out. Are you Arnold Schwarzenegger? "Don't be economic girly men!"


----------



## ThatWierdGuy (Feb 20, 2010)

Studies show that men cry, just not as much.

The ones that say they never had are, most of the time, lying.


----------



## Groundskeeper (Feb 6, 2010)

Lateralus said:


> I must admit, I tear up pretty easily at movies or emotional stories, tragedies, etc.


Same here. I'm a softie, lol.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Yes, they do.


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 28, 2008)

nope. never.


----------



## Nathan18 (Sep 15, 2009)

I honestly don't remember the last time I cried.

I feel that I've been becoming more emotional the older I've gotten, though. Isn't it supposed to be the other way around?


----------



## Kwtrader (Oct 10, 2007)

ghd


----------



## shyguydan222 (Nov 1, 2008)

Yes I cry, and it is not a secret


----------



## imt (Sep 22, 2008)

I rarely cry, even when sad. If I do, I do so secretively.


----------



## JustJoe (Mar 1, 2010)

Of course we cry. Although I only cry when there is a death or I feel betrayed by someone whether it was to of been a girlfriend or just a regular friend.


----------



## TheVoid (Nov 2, 2008)

millenniumman75 said:


> Well, TheVoid, what's _your_ answer?!


Well what's yours? 

I haven't cried in the recent years. Specifically ever since I have started reading about Buddhism I have been largely at peace with the things that go on in my life. I used to cry quite a lot when I was in my early 20s though


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

yeah but very rarely. last time i cried was watching the movie "up" a couple months ago. nothing wrong this if you are ok being a sissy.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

TheVoid said:


> Well what's yours?
> 
> I haven't cried in the recent years. Specifically ever since I have started reading about Buddhism I have been largely at peace with the things that go on in my life. I used to cry quite a lot when I was in my early 20s though


I gave you my answer. :lol
I have cried many times. Are you male or female? :stu

Anyway, whoever said that guys can't cry is a mess. Men have emotions, too, just like women. We are EQUAL in that.


----------



## neurotic1 (May 17, 2009)

Cry about what?


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

I haven't cried in a very long time. There are times when I wish I would cry, but the tears just won't come.


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

i never cry when im sad or depressed about something. i used to have this horrible habit of crying when i was extremely angry about something. the last time i got angry enough for that to happen was in high school, so i dont really know if i have gotten over it.


----------



## drealm (Jul 7, 2009)

Men aren't allowed to cry. At least that's what I was told at a young age. As a result I learned not to cry and now I'm repressed.


----------



## TheVoid (Nov 2, 2008)

millenniumman75 said:


> I gave you my answer. :lol
> I have cried many times. Are you male or female? :stu
> 
> Anyway, whoever said that guys can't cry is a mess. Men have emotions, too, just like women. We are EQUAL in that.


I'm female... I don't think guys can't cry. It's just that I haven't seen them cry often. Most men act so tough and strong most of the time even though they maybe sad or hurt. (at least the ones I have seen so far).

It's interesting that most have voted for "I'm a guy and I rarely cry even though I feel sad".


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am glad you cleared that up .

_I'm a guy and I cry often in secret_ was my answer, by the way.
The last time I cried....watching Joannie Rochette skate her long program four days after losing her mother. Heck, Scott Hamilton cried at the end of her short program on the air! I remembered of losing my dad three years ago and knowing the pain she was going through in that skate first hand.


----------



## TheVoid (Nov 2, 2008)

millenniumman75 said:


> I am glad you cleared that up .


oooh I had no idea my poll was creating confusion


----------



## Franky (Nov 15, 2008)

I voted that I cry often, but I probably don't...I would if selected a sometimes cry option of there was one. When I'm feeling really down I might have a cry in super secret! That might be a couple of times a year maybe.


----------



## Saekon (Jan 13, 2010)

Stuff that I find really emotional like; someone I like dying, the end of a good story and finding out there will be no sequel, stuff like that, I do cry over, but always by myself, it's like my ability to cry gets locked away in a deep recess of my mind whenever other people are around, it's not because I'm scared of looking weak, it's because I'm scared of them being able to know how I feel.


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

TheVoid said:


> I'm female... I don't think guys can't cry. It's just that I haven't seen them cry often. Most men act so tough and strong most of the time even though they maybe sad or hurt. (at least the ones I have seen so far).


Yeah, they do that on purpose. Well at least I do. If something is really bothering me I wont show it, I'll suppress it and then compensate by acting like Mr. Tough. Even though I'm not.


----------



## TheVoid (Nov 2, 2008)

JayDontCareEh said:


> Yeah, they do that on purpose. Well at least I do. If something is really bothering me I wont show it, I'll suppress it and then compensate by acting like Mr. Tough.


yes but the poll is for "cry in secret" as in not in front of others. I understand that people (both male and female) do not like to cry openly but why don't guys cry in secret is a big problem to me. The majority of the votes have gone to "I don't cry even if I'm sad" :no


----------



## fredbloggs02 (Dec 14, 2009)

Only when I've run out of options. The last thing you give to your enemy is a display of weakness like that. I've cried only twice in public in my life and both times tried to hide it.


----------



## _AJ_ (Jan 23, 2008)

I used to be afraid to cry in front of people

then i started doing it like crazy , cause as much as a weakness crying is, there is no greater weakness than fear! no i faced the fear

people started acting like "afraid to be offensive" annoying pityers

so i just cry alone when i feel like now. Id rather people laugh at me for crying than pity me. they always do the pity thing, its annoying, i dont want anyones lame *** help


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> I gave you my answer. :lol
> I have cried many times. Are you male or female? :stu
> 
> Anyway, whoever said that guys can't cry is a mess. Men have emotions, too, just like women. We are EQUAL in that.


I agree... men should be allowed to cry... just like women... for me - it is an incredible turn on/intimate moment (I don't mean sexually) when a man trusts me enough to be able to cry in front of me.. it means that he trusts me with his deepest feelings and expressions of sadness and pain. Once a guy lets down his guard enough to show that depth of emotion it galvanizes something in me that is reassuring to my very core. Not sure why that his but at that moment they become a friend for life.

Likewise... I rarely cry in front of other people or men that I am with... but if I ever do it denotes a trust and if that is ever damaged then it is very hard for me to ever let down my guard again.


----------



## TheVoid (Nov 2, 2008)

_AJ_ said:


> Id rather people laugh at me for crying than pity me. they always do the pity thing, its annoying, i dont want anyones lame *** help


What else can they do? Tell you "bravo, you cried... well done man"
lol

But yeah I get what you mean


----------



## TheVoid (Nov 2, 2008)

caflme said:


> I agree... men should be allowed to cry... just like women... for me - it is an incredible turn on/intimate moment (I don't mean sexually) when a man trusts me enough to be able to cry in front of me.. it means that he trusts me with his deepest feelings and expressions of sadness and pain. Once a guy lets down his guard enough to show that depth of emotion it galvanizes something in me that is reassuring to my very core. Not sure why that his but at that moment they become a friend for life.
> 
> Likewise... I rarely cry in front of other people or men that I am with... but if I ever do it denotes a trust and if that is ever damaged then it is very hard for me to ever let down my guard again.


I can totally relate to this


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

Guys crying is like girls farting.

They do it but they don't let anyone see them doing it.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

no. i just get stuff on my eyes.


----------



## AidanPryde (Nov 11, 2009)

I cry nearly every day, mostly due to overwhelming anxiety and depression.


----------

